

Passwords Are Broken, a Temporary Fix - davidbyttow
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/d70301e29305

======
baxter001
I'm really not sure that getting humans to reliably use a relatively
complicated and ultimately completely deterministic algorithm for password
generation solves anything.

PassPhrases on the other hand work well, both in people being able to compose
high-entropy, unique, site-specific phrases and playing to the strengths of
human narrative memory.

